# Does anyone else find Karate Kyle inspirational?



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/karate-kyle

Every time someone makes fun of me at school I read these and I feel better through ought the entire day.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never seen this one before...Funny sh*t though



















LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh ****. lol Is it sad that this just made my night?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> Oh ****. lol Is it sad that this just made my night?


Nah, just means you having a sorry as$ night lol.

It's all good though. I can't say mine has been much better aha...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> Nah, just means you having a sorry as$ night lol.
> 
> It's all good though. I can't say mine has been much better aha...


Meah, it happens. Last night was a bit more eventful for me. Besides, Karate Kyle is pretty badass.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------

